# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Justin Burton

## Gadders

next week justin visit the dentist but escape through a window in the toliets. as jstin has no money he phones mel and asks her to help but when she has no money left she asks sophie for the money but sophie think its 4 booze. But sophie finds out about justin the twins head offf 2 see justin but they dont the police are hot on there trails
Also in hollyoaks the hunters are forced to lve in the pitstop when newcomers the Ashworths move into there home. Cameron and jez start their new jobs at the students bar and tony plots and becca despairs when jake and nancy embark on thier sit-in at the hutchinsons flat. 


All my spoliers are from tv quick

----------


## Lennie

i read it, Justin isnt thinking straight, he's in a mess.

----------


## myvoice

Though judging by his recent treatment he is safer on the run than he is in prison.

----------


## Lennie

> Though judging by his recent treatment he is safer on the run than he is in prison.


I agree

----------


## myvoice

Did you watch the E4 episode Lennie???

----------


## Lennie

Yes, i did.

When he was outside he had a bully, now he's inside he got bullies all around him.

----------


## myvoice

Exactly. That guard just let Dean beat him up. You know the bit with the phone card when he was offering him money??? How creepy was that when he said something like,"I'm sure we can think of some way for you to repay me." N he sorter had the phone card under his throat. That freaked me out!!!!

----------


## Lennie

Yesterdays episode on ch4 was creepy especially the bit where that prison guard was talking to Justin in the cell, and getting too close

----------


## myvoice

The prison guard is just as bad as the inmates if not worse. When he spilt his tea on the floor Justin had just cleaned that made me sooo mad. Do you reckon they really pick on him coz he is good looking???

----------


## Lennie

Probably, also he can stand up for himself maybe the bully/guard dont like that, but what with the situation they know Justin will not blow his top off, but at the end it got too much for him.

----------


## Bryan

the problem with justin and becca, like most soap couples is that once they are together we have nothing to look forward to, its always the will they wont they of a soap couple getting together, then not much can go on whilst they are together, hence why they have to split up, by what time we resent the pairing

----------


## Florijo

I think he does it cos he is so angry and hurt by her as she is only agreeing to marry him to save face. She lost everything when she went with Justin so I guess she feels she may as well marry him.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I can understand his anger and hurt at that but I don't agree with him reporting her that way. I'm glad he does though as since they moved in together they lost all the spark and passion that they ever had and become very mismatched and dull. Justin is so not ready for a serious relationship and a child.

----------


## xCharleyx

I dont like the way justin has turned bad again i prefer the nice justin its since he became friends with sonny hes led justin astray. Hes in this little world when it comes to him and becca theyre drifting apart becca's not happy at the thought of marrying him but feels she has no way out of it. i think once the baby arrives things will defiantly change between them and there is to be a huge twist in the storyline so i think that is going to cause becca and justin to drift apart more he wont want to be tied down with a baby not at his age hell be getting into more trouble hanging around with sonny. becca will be left on her own with the baby but maybe jake will help out after all it could be his baby...

----------


## Florijo

> I dont like the way justin has turned bad again i prefer the nice justin its since he became friends with sonny hes led justin astray. Hes in this little world when it comes to him and becca theyre drifting apart becca's not happy at the thought of marrying him but feels she has no way out of it. i think once the baby arrives things will defiantly change between them and there is to be a huge twist in the storyline so i think that is going to cause becca and justin to drift apart more he wont want to be tied down with a baby not at his age hell be getting into more trouble hanging around with sonny. becca will be left on her own with the baby but maybe jake will help out after all it could be his baby...


They won't be drifting apart when the baby is born as they won't be togther. Becca dumps him in a few weeks and he reports her for under age sex/child abuse. I think that is the twist.

----------


## Florijo

All E4 dates

*MONDAY 16 OCTOBER*

Justin wakes up hung over and is stunned when Becca tells him it's over between them. Justin goes to the police to file a claim against the teacher who abused him. 

*TUESDAY 17 OCTOBER*

Just as Becca is starting to get on with her life without Justin, the police turn up and arrest her. 

*WEDNESDAY 18 OCTOBER*

Becca spends a sleepless night in prison and is charged with having sex with a child under 16. 

*THURSDAY 19 OCTOBER*

Becca goes to court, where the seriousness of her situation hits home: she may well have to give birth in prison.

----------


## Katy

OMG, what a childish little boy i cant believe he would actually do that. THats so mean. Justin is really doing my head in though so the sonner they split up the better.

----------


## Florijo

E4 dates 

*Friday 20th Oct* 

Becca (Ali Bastian) resolves to talk to Justin (Chris Fountain). He soon realises that Becca only wants to talk in order to get him to drop the charges.

*Mon 23rd Oct*

Becca (Ali Bastian) is concerned that she could have made her situation even worse by talking to Justin (Chris Fountain). 

*Tues 24th Oct*

Justin (Chris Fountain) is running scared after Foz (Benjamin Hart) rips apart his \"abuse\" claims. Even Sonny (Devon Anderson) is starting to doubt Justin\'s word. Becca (Ali Bastian) decides to move back home with her mum. 

*Wed 25th Oct*

Justin (Chris Fountain) rallies himself to return to school, but is faced with a vehement attack from Nancy (Jessica Fox). They\'re both hauled into the headmistress\'s office, and Nancy is stunned when she\'s suspended. Justin decides he\'s had enough of school and walks out for good.

*Tues 31st Oct*

And Nancy (Jessica Fox) is encouraged to stand up for what she believes in and act on proving Becca\'s (Ali Bastian) innocence.

*Wed 1st Nov*

Nancy (Jessica Fox) begins a campaign to prove Becca\'s (Ali Bastian) innocence.

----------


## di marco

wasnt justin 16 though when he slept with becca?

----------


## Florijo

> wasnt justin 16 though when he slept with becca?


Yes he was. His 16th birthday was in August last year just before Ali died.

----------


## di marco

> Yes he was. His 16th birthday was in August last year just before Ali died.


thats what i thought, so how can he have her for underage sex?

----------


## Lennie

He basically lies to the police  :Angry:

----------


## Debs

> According to the soap mags, Justin reports Becca for under age sex (child abuse one of them said) after she dumps him. 
> 
> This must have been the twist everyone was talking about with them. I'm pleased this happens, not only does it mean there is no chance of them ever getting back together (I used to be a fan of the couple but they are awful now) but it sounds very exciting.


 :EEK!:   i cant believe he does that.  justin has been annoying me now for weeks.

----------


## xcutiekatiex

few thats a relief to be honest hes kinda boring at the moment with the nicey nice stuff

----------


## Florijo

> few thats a relief to be honest hes kinda boring at the moment with the nicey nice stuff


I agree. Justin has been boring for ages. I'm a J fan and even I've been bored of him!!

----------


## Florijo

"Meanwhile Ciara Janson (Nicole Owen) will return to Chester for an episode which focuses on pregnant Becca Dean's court trial later this year"

From Inside Soap!

So Nicole returns to give evidence!!!  :EEK!:

----------


## Florijo

*Justin's revenge on Becca* - Mersey TV - there should be a piccy with this but they've mucked up again and put a pic of the fire instead.

Becca (Ali Bastian) reaches breaking point this week when asked to pick up drunken Justin (Chris Fountain) from the school prize giving, and finally tells him their relationship's over. (Monday October 16, C4, 6.30pm)

After forcing her to endure the humiliation of returning to Hollyoaks Comp, Justin puts the final nail in the coffin by accidentally calling her mum as she puts him to bed.

Justin tries to fight the break up but realising she's serious, he wastes no time wreaking his revenge and files a report that Becca abused him. This is the point of no return for Justin - will he be able to live with the repercussions?

Ali Bastian, who plays Becca, comments: â Becca's relieved that it's all over between her and Justin, so when the police turn up to arrest her, she's shocked. As Becca protests her innocence she's charged with having sex with a child under sixteen. 

âWhen the seriousness of the situation hits home, she thinks of taking Justin back to make him drop the charges, not sure she's strong enough to take the risk and stand her ground.â

To find out if Becca can convince the police that her enraged ex has lied to the police in an act of revenge, tune into Hollyoaks all week from Monday, October 16th, Channel 4, at 6.30pm.

----------


## Mr Humphries

Wow !! Thats a great plot line ! Cant wait !! Wipppeeee. He and her are very good together acting wise, they appear to work well together, mind I would work well if Mr Humphries got a seen with him !!

----------


## babyblue

Justin is soooo immature. I really don't like how they've pretty much suddenly turned him into this stupid spiteful little boy after putting an effort into making him into a mature and misunderstood boy with a good heart. In the past few months he advised sonny to attack jake's mum, knowingly bought stolen goods, gotten drunk and beat an innocent guy up only apologising because he didn't want to get in trouble and now he gets rough with becca and threatens jake. Bratty much.

----------


## Mr Humphries

In agree with everything you say Babyblue. But boys that age are horrific to deal with and do turn for no reason.

I had lads living with me for a while, who worked for me, because they parents could not cope. They where great for a while but then girls got involved and stuff and they go mental.

Its a nightmare, they usually come through it though.

----------


## Florijo

Justin has always had that bad side to him, it was only cos he fell in love with Becca that he turned good. He devoted his life to being with her so when he got a friend in Sonny he started acting his age more.

----------


## Florijo

Noticed the looks Sasha was giving Justin - I wonder if something might happen here? I hope it does as they would be quite sweet together.

----------


## Mr Humphries

Yes I noticed this and thought  :Ponder:  . I like the idea I just don't think tha Justin and Becca is going anywhere !

----------


## Lennie

I really hope this doesnt happen, Justin messing with Sasha.

I got a feeling, if Jake found out he probably warn Sasha off, coz he knows what Justin is like, and also he cares for Sasha and knows her since the accident of her mum

----------


## Florijo

I doubt anything is going to happen with these two though really. All we've seen so far is a teenage girl eying up her older brother's best mate - which doesn't mean anything really.

Also I like Sasha and I wouldn't want her being hurt which is what would happen right now as Justin would be on the rebound. I would like to see them as friends and maybe something progressing later but right now anything more would just be Justin on the rebound.

----------


## laurouski

I don't think anything is gonna happen here. For one thing, Sasha's a good girl. I don't really think Justin would be her type. Also, I don't think these claims against Becca are going to end up with her in prison, I think all that's gonna unravel soon. So I don't think she'd really go for him if he's falsely accused his _pregnant_ ex of child abuse..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Florijo

*Justin/Sasha spoilers (C4 dates)* 

Thu 16th Nov - Sonny (Devon Anderson) and Justin (Chris Fountain) get competitive at the gym, much to Warren\'s (Jamie Lomas) amusement. And Justin tells Sasha (Nathalie Emmanuel) how he feels. 

Fri 17th Nov - Sasha (Nathalie Emmanuel) wonders if Justin (Chris Fountain) regrets last night.

I don't think it means anything happens - Justin could just tell her his feelings or even if something does happen it would just be a kiss.

----------


## eastenders mad

i don't think anything will happen between them both.
Justin should learn to grow up though he is acting like a 2 year old 
if you ask me its like history repting it self maybe he might shop her into the police like he did to becca.

----------


## Katy

like the bit about Justin and Sonny in the gym, i can see it now, 2 pathetic school boys trying to be men.

----------


## Florijo

Justin's not a schoolboy anymore. And it is hardly unusual for teenage boys to get competitive about things. 

Why would he shop Sasha? Sasha is 15. If anything happened between them then he would be the one in trouble, not her.

----------


## eastenders mad

oh right i see i am getting the wrong end of the stick here i thought sasha was the new teacher who has replaced Becca.

----------


## EE Rocks

I don't think anything will happen between these two.... and i hope not. Justin dosen't deserve anyone. :Mad:

----------


## eastenders mad

I hate Justin for what he has done to Becca i hope one day he gets his just deserts.
I hope Becca gets let off and i hope that the baby doesn't turn out to be Justin's.

----------


## Florijo

From Soaplife.

*Just say NO!*

What he lacks in years, Justin more than makes up for in experience! And like fallen schoolteacher Becca before her, Sasha just can't resist the bad boy. But does Justin really care or is she just another home comfort now he's living with the Valentines. For his sake if not hers it'd better be the former...Sasha's brothers won't be the pushover Jake turned out to be!

Has a picture of J/Sasha kissing and one of Justin under the covers in bed and Sasha on top of the covers in her undies.

----------


## laurouski

:EEK!: 

Slapper!
I hope her brothers chuck 'em both out!

I would LOVE it if she made allegations of child abuse against him.

----------


## di marco

> I would LOVE it if she made allegations of child abuse against him.


lol yeh that would be funny, see how he likes it!

----------


## Chris_2k11

I wish they'd give us a break from Justin. The show's revolving too much around him these days.

----------


## Florijo

> Slapper!
> I hope her brothers chuck 'em both out!
> 
> I would LOVE it if she made allegations of child abuse against him.


All they are going to do is kiss, they don't sleep together (I don't think)

----------


## laurouski

> I wish they'd give us a break from Justin. The show's revolving too much around him these days.


Yeah, but then again, Chris Fountain is a great actor, so at least it is quality TV. They are also focusing on Amy and her pregnancy, but Ashley S-D can't act, so I'd rather see the Justin stuff, maybe it's boring but at least it's slightly believable. Should get interesting with the crash, though, I suppose.

----------


## laurouski

> All they are going to do is kiss, they don't sleep together (I don't think)


Really. I thought the picture with him in bed and her in her undies suggested otherwise..?

(Sorry - double post.)

----------


## Florijo

> Really. I thought the picture with him in bed and her in her undies suggested otherwise..?
> 
> (Sorry - double post.)


I'm pretty certain they don't.

----------


## laurouski

> I'm pretty certain they don't.


Okay, thanks. I sorta hope they do, though. So Sasha can report Justin for child abuse..

(If there was an evil grin smiley I would put it here..  :Big Grin: )

----------


## EE Rocks

> I wish they'd give us a break from Justin. The show's revolving too much around him these days.


So do I. There are way better characters than Justin yet he gets most of the airtime, why is he in like every episode, quite frankly i'd rather watch Sasha Valentine and the rest of her family. :Mad:  

Oh dear!! I think Justin/Sasha fling is true, i have seen a picture in Inside soap/Soaplife (can't remember) with them two looking very cosy. :Mad:

----------


## laurouski

> So do I. There are way better characters than Justin yet he gets most of the airtime, why is he in like every episode, quite frankly i'd rather watch Sasha Valentine and the rest of her family. 
> 
> Oh dear!! I think Justin/Sasha fling is true, i have seen a picture in Inside soap/Soaplife (can't remember) with them two looking very cosy.


 :EEK!: 

NO! I would most definitely NOT rather watch the Valentines! Especially not Sasha, she is a terrible actress! So is the dad, the only half-decent (and I said HALF-decent..) actors are Calvin and Sonny. At least Justin is fairly believable.

Anyways, your wish has been granted, since we haven't seen him for a while.

----------


## Florijo

Justin is not in every single episode - he's won't be back for a few weeks and he hasn't been since for a few either before. 

We all have characters we don't like, yet I don't begrudge them having episode time as it all works out pretty even in the end. Amy is having a lot of scene time right now but that will change in a few weeks when another set of characters take centre stage.

----------


## laurouski

I don't mind characters who I don't like having episode time, I mean, I don't like Claire, but she's great to watch, I just don't like watching people who can't act.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Florijo

Getting back to the thread topic, I have a feeling that the Justin/Sasha thing is not just going to be a one-off. I think they will get together soon and maybe keep it a secret from Calvin, Sonny and the Valentine father.

----------


## Scorpio_Girl

> Getting back to the thread topic, I have a feeling that the Justin/Sasha thing is not just going to be a one-off. I think they will get together soon and maybe keep it a secret from Calvin, Sonny and the Valentine father.


What does Calvin think about the Justin/Becca thing. He's a police officer so surely he'll be a bit wary of him anyway. I'd really like it if Sonny turned against Justin after all the whole two bully thing against the world (ok, just the school)..

I like Sasha.. But she'll suit a bad boy as she's overprotected.

----------


## laurouski

I don't like Sasha. What is with the doing everything for her Dad?! While he just sits there on his.. *ahem*.. bottom, and does nothing! And she doesn't make a sandwich for Calvin, the brother who stuck with them after Diane's death, when Leo didn't even stick with them when she was alive!  :Angry: 
(I know this was ages ago, but, while we're on the subject.. And I know it's only a sandwich, but that's not the point!)
Now she's doing the same with Justin!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Florijo

I'm not sure if Calvin believes Justin but he doesn't seem to have really pushed it which I think he would if he really suspected. 

I doubt Sonny will turn against Justin as I suspect Justin is now set to live with the Valentines now and that wouldn't work if Sonny/Justin fall out.

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

I think this storyline is quite good Justin is probably goiing to use sasha which in turn will bring some good storylines involvong justin and the valentines.

----------


## Florijo

> I think this storyline is quite good Justin is probably goiing to use sasha which in turn will bring some good storylines involvong justin and the valentines.


I agree, although I actually think Justin does like Sasha. Justin will have people other than Becca to interact with and it gives Sasha something to do as well.

----------


## laurouski

I've just seen the picture you mentioned of Justin in bed, Sasha in her undies etc.
I see why you think nothing major actually happens, the pic sounded much raunchier when you described it.
*Sigh* I am not looking forward to Sasha being on screen a lot.

----------


## Florijo

Yeah describing does make it sound like something happens but it 100 doesn't this time as Justin turns her down (says in IS). Not to say something might happen in the future.

----------


## Florijo

*Mon 4th Dec*

Jake (Kevin Sacre) is uneasy as he faces yet another court appearance.  Frankie (Helen Pearson) reminds Jake the victim of Becca\'s (Ali Bastian) saga is her baby; but is it his?  A sympathetic Tony (Nick Pickard) listens as Jake confides his heartache at not knowing who the father is. 

*Tue 5th Dec*

Becca (Ali Bastian) is stunned when Jake (Kevin Sacre) confesses he\'s a witness for the prosecution.

*Wed 6th Dec*

Sasha (Nathalie Emmanuel) is concerned by Justin\'s (Chris Fountain) reaction when he finds out Becca\'s (Ali Bastian) court date.  Turning to weed to escape reality, Justin pushes Sasha to join him.


*Mon 11th Dec*

Justin (Chris Fountain) lands Sasha (Nathalie Emmanuel) in hot water with Calvin (Ricky Whittle).

*Tues 12th Dec*

Calvin (Ricky Whittle) and Sasha (Nathalie Emmanuel) skirt around the issue of her dope smoking.  Justin\'s (Chris Fountain) life\'s not worth living when Sonny (Devon Anderson) realises why Sasha has gone to such lengths to cover for him.

*Wed 13th Dec*

Sonny (Devon Anderson) tells Justin (Chris Fountain) to sling his hook.  Becca (Ali Bastian) reminds Justin of the devastation he\'s caused.  He tries to flee the village but a mysterious figure knocks him unconscious.

----------


## laurouski

> Becca (Ali Bastian) is stunned when Jake (Kevin Sacre) confesses he\'s a witness for the prosecution.


WHAT?!  :EEK!:  Why?! I know he must still be a tad bitter about the affair, but surely he knows there's no truth in J's allegations?!  :Angry: 




> Sasha (Nathalie Emmanuel) is concerned by Justin\'s (Chris Fountain) reaction when he finds out Becca\'s (Ali Bastian) court date. Turning to weed to escape reality, Justin pushes Sasha to join him.


That child! She does my head in.



> Calvin (Ricky Whittle) and Sasha (Nathalie Emmanuel) skirt around the issue of her dope smoking. Justin\'s (Chris Fountain) life\'s not worth living when Sonny (Devon Anderson) realises why Sasha has gone to such lengths to cover for him.


Go Sonny! I hope he does something really horrible to J. *Smiles a devilish grin.*




> He tries to flee the village but a mysterious figure knocks him unconscious.


I bet that's Foz!

----------


## Florijo

> WHAT?!  Why?! I know he must still be a tad bitter about the affair, but surely he knows there's no truth in J's allegations?!


I *think* that if you are called as a witness you have no choice but to attend.

----------


## eastenders mad

[*Wed 13th Dec*

Sonny (Devon Anderson) tells Justin (Chris Fountain) to sling his hook.  Becca (Ali Bastian) reminds Justin of the devastation he\'s caused.  He tries to flee the village but a mysterious figure knocks him unconscious.[/QUOTE] 

i wonder who that is going to be i think it will probably be someone who really hates Justin i think it will be nancy.
he deserves it for what he did to becca.

----------


## Katy

finally someone giong to knock him, ive been wanting to for weeks.

----------


## laurouski

> I *think* that if you are called as a witness you have no choice but to attend.


That's a bit unfair.  :Mad: 
Can't wait for these scenes.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It's about time that someone knocked Justin out, wonder who it will be though.. :Ponder:   I do feel sorry for Sasha over all of this, i think she has been led astray by Justin.

----------


## laurouski

> It's about time that someone knocked Justin out, wonder who it will be though..  I do feel sorry for Sasha over all of this, i think she has been led astray by Justin.


Hopefully Sonny, it would be a bit tragic for him if even his best mate turned on him.

I don't feel sorry for Sasha at all, she could have just said no.  :Nono:

----------


## Scorpio_Girl

> It's about time that someone knocked Justin out, wonder who it will be though..  I do feel sorry for Sasha over all of this, i think she has been led astray by Justin.


Yep, I agree. Sasha has a massive crush on him and Justin should know she'll probably do whatever he wants. That's taking advantage.

Can't wait for the kidnapping!!! Whoever it is! :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Anyone get the feeling somethings gonna happen here? I read in the tv mag they 'get closer' next week. what do we think, too unrealistic?  :Ponder:

----------


## Abbie

I was thinking that, thye have got closer and seem to have a mutal understanding, and Katy seems to have a wandering eye too.
This may sound harsh but why are they making Nancy always hook up with the 'father'

----------


## Bryan

it's inevitable, especially with Katy & Zach atm, and with Katy leaving they need to give "golden boy" Justin more storylines  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Abbie

Plus Nancy has been very emotional recently so I wouldnt be surprised

----------


## Bryan

> Plus Nancy has been very emotional recently so I wouldnt be surprised


I'd loose a lot of interest in Nancy's character if she got with Justin, after all this time of her hating him. It's never been a case of a love/hate relationship, she's done nothing but dispise him. It'll be a step in the wrong direction for her character if she gets with him imo.

----------


## Abbie

I know! It would be a complete change, I could understand if it happened over a longer period of time since he wanted to spend more time with charlie and stuff and then they were mutal friends and then have a longer time they did get closer. But this has been too quick

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I read they sleep with each other....find it a bit unbelievable myself..they were like worst enemies 5 minutes ago!

----------


## Debs

god i hope nothing happens with these 2. Cant they give nancy a boyfriend who wasnt once someone her sister slept with!

----------


## Abbie

I know it really does sound unbelievable, but not that unbelievable by the way they have been acting with each other lately

----------


## LostVoodoo

isn't Justin leaving soon anyway?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> isn't Justin leaving soon anyway?


no such luck !

----------


## Pinkbanana

Nancy and Justin its just wrong on soooo many levels!!!  :Ponder:

----------


## Katy

> Nancy and Justin its just wrong on soooo many levels!!!


I completly agree, c ouldnt think of anything worse, but i have a funny feeling something wil happen.

----------


## lizann

chatter of justin returning for charlie

----------


## tammyy2j

> chatter of justin returning for charlie


Is he on the run?

----------

